# Where to buy cheap driftwood/rock?



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

This has been puzzling me all week. Where would be an easy place to buy suitable wood and rocks for aquariums other than my LFS as it is soooo expensive?


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

Driftwood I can't really help you with, unless you go and find your own in the woods/swamp then sterilize. 
Rocks though, go to a plant nursery and ask to see their selection of landscaping rocks. They will probably have several different types of rock to choose from and will be sold by the pound. (at least here in the US). If you buy these be sure to bleach or boil them to ensure that they are safe. :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Landscaping yards are great places to get rocks for aquariums...


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

some places even have driftwood for sale but you have to sterilize it,


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought my rocks from a landscaping place. I bough granite "boulders" and they sold them at a set price per rock. $3 per rock for softball sized rocks, and $5 per rock for bowling ball sized rocks and slightly larger. The average weight of there rocks were ~10-20lbs per rock, and they ended up selling me a mix of 25 of the 2 sizes of rocks for $50 bucks cash, so I estimate I ended up paying $0.10-0.20 per pound. Probably not the best price, but I really like the round granite rocks. I only wish I would have bought twice as many 

I also have a bin full of scavenged rocks, but I didn't like the look of them. Winters coming, so I felt I'd be better off just buying rocks since once it snows, finding rocks will be impossible until spring.


----------



## gapzero (Oct 25, 2009)

i have gotten mine from landscaping places and even just down by the river.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had really good luck getting manzanita wood off of craigslist. This weekend I picked up 6 pieces (2-4 feet long) for $20. You have to sterilize them but IMO its worth it


----------

